# Incubator parts?



## bonfire2013 (Dec 18, 2013)

(Kind of a rant) 
Yesterday i put 50 quail eggs in my "farm innovators circulated air model 4200". I got it last summer and its been great, I've hatched out at least 150 chicks of all types of birds since. The last time I put anything in there was in August. Since then I even made me a little room in the garage with all my stuff in one spot so I wouldn't lose it. But I went to check the eggs today and saw that it was in the low 90s and when i went to open the lid, I found out one of the windows is completely missing. I can't believe I didn't notice it yesterday but even then the temp was in the high 90s. For now I taped a piece of card board over the top and it has helped a little. I've looked everywhere for the window I don't even know where it could be. 

Is there any website that I can find a new window? I been googling it for 30 min and I can't find one anywhere. Ughhh! This makes me so mad, ive been looking forward for these dang eggs to arrive for 3 weeks and I go and miss something this big. Will the card board work for the 16 days left? Or will it mess up the humidity or temp? I candled one egg today and can kind of see faint veins forming already so I hope that means that they will be ok. What do yall think, Im out of ideas.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would contact the manufacturer.


----------

